# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - #14

## Izual

Ce soir, à 20h, on sera en direct sur Twitch pour notre quatorzième émission.




https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## gros_bidule

Excellente émission. C'est toujours un plaisir de vous regarder  ::):  !

Question idiote : vous ferez un jour un quizz où il faut retrouver à quel jeu appartient un code de triche ou exploit' ? Ou les codes des niveaux. Ex : 
- sous G-Police, ère Playstation, "pantalon" était le code d'accès d'un des derniers niveaux, je ne sais pas où ils allaient chercher ça...
- haut bas gauche droite A start : indice, cheat code d'un des premiers gros jeu sur Megadrive (et ça fait un très bon code WiFi, tapé en toutes lettres)

Sur ce, bonne nuit !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est allé au dessus des 1000 spectateurs !

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est allé au dessus des 1000 spectateurs !


C'est un score qu'ils atteignent régulièrement en live il me semble, mais ouais c'est cool. Faudrait ajouter les vues des rediff sur Youtube pour avoir l'audience totale.

Concernant Valve qui vire des jeux de Steam, pour être précis parce que ça l'était pas tellement dans l'émission :

Valve ban régulièrement des jeux de Steam, sans trop donner d'explications publiques, à coups de 5-10 par semaine, mais cette semaine ils ont frappé sur un plus grand nombre de titres, en visant particulièrement l'éditeur russe Dagestan Technology (Bloodbath Kavkaz par exemple) qui aurait abusé des règles du Steamworks.

Valve a déclaré que les concernés ont été contactés par email, comme le reporte ce tweet :

https://twitter.com/IDALGAME/status/1199253086927294465





"We have detected that your accounts have been used to assure Steamworks tools for selling bundles to customers"  "We are removing all associated games from sale and evoking your access to the Steamworks backend. We are not interested in distributing any of your games on Steam in the future."

Dagestan Technology aurait notamment publié un grand nombre de jeux sur Steam, en utilisant différents noms :

https://twitter.com/ntigravities/sta...64208983814145





Cette liste recense 2874 jeux supprimés de Steam MAIS pas seulement cette semaine, les plus anciennes entrées ont 2 ans.

https://steam.madjoki.com/apps/banned?page=1&desc=0

Certains devs déclarent qu'ils ont été injustement pris dans les filets, je ne retrouve pas la source mais certains auraient d'ailleurs pu discuter et revenir sur Steam (ce que confirmerait le fait que la liste soit passée de 2903 jeux à 2874 depuis mardi).

Sources : 

https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/...Steamworks.php

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam/deleted-games

Donc : ceci n'a rien à voir avec un quelconque nettoyage lié à la qualité des jeux (même si dans le cas présent, ça pourrait carrément y ressembler vu la gueule des jeux virés), Valve reste assez évasif sur l'affaire, une quelconque forme de sélection (parce que curation à la base ça veut dire autre chose en français) n'est pas à l'oeuvre et c'est l'intégralité du catalogue de(s) éditeur(s) concerné(s) (même si visiblement c'est le même sous plusieurs noms) qui a été jetée sans distinction individuelle.

De plus, les personnes ayant acheté les jeux listés (ou plutôt ayant fourré son compte à coups de bundles comme on jette ses ordures sans faire de tri sélectif  ::ninja::  ) y ont toujours accès, suivant des retours sur le net et notamment celui de Baalim, notre fouilleur de poubelles local.

Comme ça, c'est un peu plus complet et ça demandait 15 min de recherche  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Très bonne émission hier.

Je rajoute ça ici en complément, c'est un faux mag cpc qui test les jeux du Make Something Horrible 2019 et c'est super bien fait  ::): 
https://grhyll.itch.io/play-something-horrible-2019

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tiens, je vous avais pas regardés depuis longtemps, mais j'ai rejoint le direct sur la fin hier (dernier quiz) et j'ai passé un bon moment. Je vais aller jeter un œil au replay pour le reste.  ::):

----------


## taxalot

RIP Dark Messiah of Might and Magic.

----------


## Ruvon

> RIP Dark Messiah of Might and Magic.


Qui s'appelle maintenant Darx Fatalis of Might and Magic  :X1:

----------


## Zodex

Quoi y'avait une émission jeudi ? Bon bah je l'ai loupé... Créer le topic une demi-heure avant c'est probablement un poil trop tard, pour ceux et celles qui n'ont pas Twitter.  ::): 
Ou alors il faudrait faire un seul topic, afin de pouvoir s'y abonner.
Pourquoi "RIP Dark Messiah of Might and Magic", taxalot ?

----------


## Zerger

> Ou alors il faudrait faire un seul topic, afin de pouvoir s'y abonner.


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...es-streams-CPC

Plus d'excuse maintenant

----------


## olih

> Quoi y'avait une émission jeudi ? Bon bah je l'ai loupé... Créer le topic une demi-heure avant c'est probablement un poil trop tard, pour ceux et celles qui n'ont pas Twitter. 
> Ou alors il faudrait faire un seul topic, afin de pouvoir s'y abonner.
> Pourquoi "RIP Dark Messiah of Might and Magic", taxalot ?


Elle est même déjà dispo sur Youtube.

----------


## Ruvon

> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...es-streams-CPC
> 
> Plus d'excuse maintenant


Topic des streams, où ne sont pas annoncées les émissions.

Il y a bien le calendrier en OP mais aucune annonce n'est faite sur le topic à chaque MAJ du calendrier. Autant linker le calendrier directement  :;): 

https://calendar.google.com/calendar...Europe%2FParis

----------


## Zerger

Oui je voulais linker le calendrier my bad

----------


## Zodex

Ah je ne connaissais pas ce calendrier, merci pour le lien !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Quoi y'avait une émission jeudi ? Bon bah je l'ai loupé... Créer le topic une demi-heure avant c'est probablement un poil trop tard, pour ceux et celles qui n'ont pas Twitter. 
> Ou alors il faudrait faire un seul topic, afin de pouvoir s'y abonner.
> Pourquoi "RIP Dark Messiah of Might and Magic", taxalot ?


Même en ayant twitter... ça dépend de l'algorithme twitter et donc de tes habitudes sur ce réseau, il suffit que tu ignores régulièrement les notifs CPC (par exemple si les annonces de stream de jeux ne t’intéressent pas) et Twitter ne te les mets plus en avant.
La seule notification que j'ai eu c'est celle du "l'émission démarre maintenant" de CanardPCredac, comme j'étais en train de manger avec Madame et que je suis un être à peu près civilisé, j'allais pas la laisser en plan pour regarder l'émission.

Il y a 15-20 ans lors de mes périodes étudiant/chomeur/célibataire/nolife, tout lâcher pour regarder un truc en direct en étant prévenu 20 minutes plus tôt ne posait pas de problème...  mais pensez un peu au gens ayant une vie sociale

Et surtout : vous avez un forum, servez vous en !  
Ca serait si bien si vBulletin proposait une option comme un topic unique auquel on pourrait s'abonner, quand vous auriez une date d'émission vous pourriez l'ajouter dans ce topic qui ne servirait qu'à ça, et ô miracle, on recevrait une notification par mail et/ou sur le forum !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je vérifie régulièrement l'agenda maintenant.

Pour l'émission, avec le déménagement la prochaine sera mi-janvier, mais il y aura encore des streams.

----------


## vectra

Je reviens un peu sur certains chiffres avancés sur la VR, que j'ai pas trop compris personnellement.
La VR sur Steam, c'est 0.97% contrairement à ce qui a été annoncé. Je ne sais pas sur quelle base c'est comptabilisé par contre.
A noter que l'Oculus Store et le Viveport dispensent ceux qui y sont inscrits de lancer Steam. L'Oculus Quest bypasse complètement Steam pour le moment.

Sony a au moins vendu 5 millions de casques, et les divers casques PC ont atteint au moins cela en cumulé. Ca reste effectivement une niche au vu du marché, mais une grosse niche quand-même. Surtout, je suis un peu étonné que CPC ait soudainement peur de s'intéresser aux jeux de niche ou conceptuels; j'ai dû me tromper de magazine.

Pareil pour les exagérations sur les jeux. C'est pas nouveau que les ventes n'atteignent pas les mêmes montants que sur console ou les gros titres PC, mais y'a quand-même des blockbusters et beaucoup de titres à durée de vie longue également.

Sur le fond, le ressenti négatif des journalistes CPC leur appartient totalement, et libres à eux de nous en faire part; mais ça serait bien de faire l'effort de garder un certain rapport à la réalité dans les commentaires. D'ailleurs, de manière générale, on est bien contents que CPC fasse des choix éditoriaux qui, justement, nous épargnent un matraquage sur les titres-à-kevin qui font les plus grosses ventes et le plus grand nombre de connexions. Et c'est pourquoi il serait bien de ne pas trop s'aliéner de niches sachant que le lectorat CPC est déjà un public de niche au regard de l'état du marché des JV du simple fait qu'il joue sur PC.

----------


## Praetor

> Et surtout : vous avez un forum, servez vous en !


Ils se fichent du forum: j'ai fait la remarque à Izual et il m'a envoyé chier.

----------


## Jaycie

> Même en ayant twitter... ça dépend de l'algorithme twitter et donc de tes habitudes sur ce réseau, il suffit que tu ignores régulièrement les notifs CPC (par exemple si les annonces de stream de jeux ne t’intéressent pas) et Twitter ne te les mets plus en avant.
> La seule notification que j'ai eu c'est celle du "l'émission démarre maintenant" de CanardPCredac, comme j'étais en train de manger avec Madame et que je suis un être à peu près civilisé, j'allais pas la laisser en plan pour regarder l'émission.
> 
> Il y a 15-20 ans lors de mes périodes étudiant/chomeur/célibataire/nolife, tout lâcher pour regarder un truc en direct en étant prévenu 20 minutes plus tôt ne posait pas de problème...  mais pensez un peu au gens ayant une vie sociale
> 
> Et surtout : vous avez un forum, servez vous en !  
> Ca serait si bien si vBulletin proposait une option comme un topic unique auquel on pourrait s'abonner, quand vous auriez une date d'émission vous pourriez l'ajouter dans ce topic qui ne servirait qu'à ça, et ô miracle, on recevrait une notification par mail et/ou sur le forum !


y'a discord  ::ninja:: 

Mais même si "j'ignore" les notifications de CPC, ça fait une semaine que c'est annoncé (et retweeté par les rédacteurs, ça doit aider de les suivres).

----------


## barbarian_bros

> y'a discord 
> 
> Mais même si "j'ignore" les notifications de CPC, ça fait une semaine que c'est annoncé (et retweeté par les rédacteurs, ça doit aider de les suivres).


Sur twitter je suis : CanardPCRedac, Izual, Ivan, ackboo, Ellen et Kahn...  et la seule notif que j'ai eu c'est le "L'émission démarre maintenant" de CanardPCRedac...  (car quand je suis au boulot je passe pas la journée à remonter le fil twitter, si je m'abonne à un compte à priori c'est pour avoir les notifs quand il poste).

Je viens de rajouter Noel, Polynette et Fishbone... peut-être que comme ça j'aurais les notifs à temps...

----------


## olih

Encore plus simple : https://calendar.google.com/calendar...pe/Paris&pli=1

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je reviens un peu sur certains chiffres avancés sur la VR, que j'ai pas trop compris personnellement.
> La VR sur Steam, c'est 0.97% contrairement à ce qui a été annoncé. Je ne sais pas sur quelle base c'est comptabilisé par contre.
> A noter que l'Oculus Store et le Viveport dispensent ceux qui y sont inscrits de lancer Steam. L'Oculus Quest bypasse complètement Steam pour le moment.
> 
> Sony a au moins vendu 5 millions de casques, et les divers casques PC ont atteint au moins cela en cumulé. Ca reste effectivement une niche au vu du marché, mais une grosse niche quand-même. Surtout, je suis un peu étonné que CPC ait soudainement peur de s'intéresser aux jeux de niche ou conceptuels; j'ai dû me tromper de magazine.
> 
> Pareil pour les exagérations sur les jeux. C'est pas nouveau que les ventes n'atteignent pas les mêmes montants que sur console ou les gros titres PC, mais y'a quand-même des blockbusters et beaucoup de titres à durée de vie longue également.
> 
> Sur le fond, le ressenti négatif des journalistes CPC leur appartient totalement, et libres à eux de nous en faire part; mais ça serait bien de faire l'effort de garder un certain rapport à la réalité dans les commentaires. D'ailleurs, de manière générale, on est bien contents que CPC fasse des choix éditoriaux qui, justement, nous épargnent un matraquage sur les titres-à-kevin qui font les plus grosses ventes et le plus grand nombre de connexions. Et c'est pourquoi il serait bien de ne pas trop s'aliéner de niches sachant que le lectorat CPC est déjà un public de niche au regard de l'état du marché des JV du simple fait qu'il joue sur PC.


Je partage complètement ce point de vue et j'ai été très déçu du traitement d'HL Alyx pendant l'émission. Au-delà de la question de la représentativité des stats Steam sur la VR, on sait que c'est un petit marché, mais un marché réel et en progression malgré tout.

Comme le dit Vectra, il existe déjà de très bons jeux qui justifient l'investissement, et depuis cette année on commence à voir des jeux avec un plus gros budget et des ambitions plus importantes. Aucun mot sur ces jeux dans le magazine ou dans l'émission, jamais. CPC a dû tester 2 jeux VR dans l'année si je ne me trompe pas. C'est sûr que si tous les magazines font comme vous, le marché de la VR restera un marché de niche.
CPC c'est le magazine qui est différent des autres, qui ne testent pas que les CoD et Fifa de l'année pour faire découvrir des perles à ces lecteurs. Enfin en tout cas moi c'est pour ça que je le lis, sinon autant lire les tests sur Jeuxvideos.com. Vous testez bien des wargames obscurs qui doivent intéresser 10 lecteurs, donc les marchés de niche ne devraient pas vous faire peur.

L'annonce de HL Alyx a eu quand même un gros effet sur Internet, c'est la plus grosse annonce VR de ces dernières années, c'est un jeu ambitieux, un réel AAA VR, peut-être le premier à ce niveau. Les ventes d'Index ont explosées suite à l'annonce au point qu'il soit en rupture dans plusieurs régions. Et au final dans l'émission vous avez passé plus de temps à parler de la MAJ de Dota 2 que de cette annonce. Déception.

Enfin bref, vous gérez votre ligne éditoriale comme vous le souhaitez, je voulais juste témoigner parce que vos commentaires m'ont vraiment énervé en regardant l'émission. Peut-être qu'il serait pertinent d'avoir un consultant ou un rédacteur un peu plus calé sur le sujet et qui pourrait prendre en charge certains tests de jeux...J'ai l'impression que vos commentaires sur la VR viennent surtout d'une méconnaissance totale du support et de son marché.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ils se fichent du forum: j'ai fait la remarque à Izual et il m'a envoyé chier.

----------


## Flad

> http://tof.cx/images/2019/12/02/9c82...1bc9aa86fa.jpg


Laissez Agano tranquille !

----------


## Wulfstan

> http://tof.cx/images/2019/12/02/9c82...1bc9aa86fa.jpg


Il y a une raison pour laquelle les annonces "pour suivre l'arrivée des articles en temps presque réel" ne se font plus ?

----------


## Zerger

> Et au final dans l'émission vous avez passé plus de temps à parler de la MAJ de Dota 2 que de cette annonce. Déception.


Bah Dota 2, ca représente beaucoup plus de joueurs que la VR.
Je comprend ta déception, mais je suppoose qu'avec tous les sondages CPC qu'on ait fait, il est ressorti que la proportion jouant à des jeux VR est trop faible pour lui consacrer plus de temps.
Et ils ont quand même pas mal débattu sur HL ALyx, après si ca les emballe pas, bah tu n'y peux rien.

----------


## vectra

> Bah Dota 2, ca représente beaucoup plus de joueurs que la VR.


Nan mais ouais. 
Mais à ce compte-là, tu fais un mag autour des têtes d'affiche des jeux les plus joués, et Disco Elysium n'aurait au mieux qu'un entrefilet dans le mag vu la place que prend Fortnite. Ca serait dommage...
On ne compterait plus les trouvailles de jeux indé qui ne pourraient plus entrer dans le mag' au vu de leurs ventes...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bah Dota 2, ca représente beaucoup plus de joueurs que la VR.
> Je comprend ta déception, mais je suppoose qu'avec tous les sondages CPC qu'on ait fait, il est ressorti que la proportion jouant à des jeux VR est trop faible pour lui consacrer plus de temps.
> Et ils ont quand même pas mal débattu sur HL ALyx, après si ca les emballe pas, bah tu n'y peux rien.


Justement, CPC n'a jamais mis de côté un jeu parce qu'il était joué par peu de joueurs. La preuve en est les tests réguliers de jeux réellement de niche, comme l'exemple des wargames que je prenais dans mon post.
De même que les MOBAs en général ou des jeux comme Fortnite ne sont pas dans le public cible du magazine (enfin il me semble, ou alors ça a changé....) alors qu'ils attirent des milliers de joueurs.

Après je suis d'accord, ils vont pas se forcer à en dire du bien ou à s'extasier s'ils ne sont pas emballés. Moi ce qui me gène, c'est que personne ne soit emballé par la VR à la rédac, on les sent complètement blasés sur le sujet (comme sur pas mal d'autres sujets d'ailleurs mais c'est une autre question).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Il y a une raison pour laquelle les annonces "pour suivre l'arrivée des articles en temps presque réel" ne se font plus ?


Parce que avec le Hors-Série, mes nouvelles fonctions et des journées de 24h, j'ai un peu oublié.  :Emo:

----------


## Blackogg

> Nan mais ouais. 
> Mais à ce compte-là, tu fais un mag autour des têtes d'affiche des jeux les plus joués, et Disco Elysium n'aurait au mieux qu'un entrefilet dans le mag vu la place que prend Fortnite. Ca serait dommage...
> On ne compterait plus les trouvailles de jeux indé qui ne pourraient plus entrer dans le mag' au vu de leurs ventes...


Disons plutôt que ça m'a l'air plus facile de trouver de quoi raconter à propos d'une mise à jour d'un jeu qui est disponible (et donc pour laquelle on connait le contenu en détail) qu'un trailer de 1min30.

----------


## vectra

Perso, je suis enthousiaste mais réservé sur le nouvel opus HL, dont effectivement le trailer est avare. Surtout que c'est pas un trailer dans un casque, pour commencer. Mais disons qu'on a eu deux grosses sorties en Octobre et Novembre => _in the trash it goes_, et pour ce truc qui fait un peu l'effet de la bombe à fanboy, on a droit pour une fois à quelque chose, mais ça donne le festival de l'aigreur. Faut comprendre qu'on s'impatiente...

----------


## Wulfstan

> Parce que avec le Hors-Série, mes nouvelles fonctions et des journées de 24h, j'ai un peu oublié.


Avec tes nouvelles fonctions, il est maintenant plus simple d'assigner la tâche à Izual, je dis ça je dis rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> http://tof.cx/images/2019/12/02/9c82...1bc9aa86fa.jpg


Ben ce n’est pas moins efficace que de vous remonter nos doléances  ::P:

----------


## olih

> Avec tes nouvelles fonctions, il est maintenant plus simple d'assigner la tâche à Izual, je dis ça je dis rien.


Voir ackboo "son nouveau meilleur ami"  ::ninja::  mais là, on risque d'attendre  ::ninja:: ².

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Perso, je suis enthousiaste mais réservé sur le nouvel opus HL, dont effectivement le trailer est avare. Surtout que c'est pas un trailer dans un casque, pour commencer. Mais disons qu'on a eu deux grosses sorties en Octobre et Novembre => _in the trash it goes_, et pour ce truc qui fait un peu l'effet de la bombe à fanboy, on a droit pour une fois à quelque chose, mais ça donne le festival de l'aigreur. Faut comprendre qu'on s'impatiente...


Ce HL Alyx m'a laissé de marbre. Ayant ratissé 72000 fois les HL, pourtant j'aurais imaginé accueillir l'annonce d'un nouvel opus avec joie (surtout après tout ce temps), mais non. 
Déjà ça va faire 13 piges qu'on attend depuis la sortie de l'épisode 2 en 2007. Et surtout Valve préfère pondre un préquel en VR quand tout le monde attend une conclusion à l'histoire. 
En fait cette annonce me fait penser à leur Lost coast. Mais comment des gens font pour claquer leurs tunes dans un casque après 1min de promesses d'une BA ?  ::wacko::

----------


## vectra

Ceux qui n'attendaient qu'un déclencheur parce qu'il existe déjà des dizaines de bons jeux VR?
Le topic des recommandations entre canards en liste plus de 100.

----------


## Aza

Super émission, félicitations à Kahn qui passe Rédacteur en Chef !!! Bonne nouvelle :D

----------


## LaVaBo

Pourquoi est-ce que pour Noël Malware et Helen Replay,  on entend autant leur prénom de plume que leur vrai prénom dans les émissions, quand d'autres parlent d'eux ou leur parlent, alors que pour le reste de la rédac, jamais les vrais prénoms n'ont été utilisés à l'antenne ? (à l'exception, je crois, d'une fois pour LFS, alors qu'en plus, c'est super chiant à prononcer, "Louis-Ferdinand")

A partir de combien d'années de séniorité le monde oublie l'identité IRL des rédacteurs ? Est-ce qu'Izual n'aurait pas triché en se faisant passer pour un vieux de la vieille ?

Tant de questions.

----------


## M.Rick75

Et Denis de la pub, c'est quoi son vrai prénom ?
Avec sa tête à ne pas sucer que les glaçons de son verre de ricard, je suis sur qu'il s'appelle un truc comme Bernard... ou Gérard... ou pt'être même Giscard.

----------


## perverpepere

> Voir ackboo "son nouveau meilleur ami"  mais là, on risque d'attendre ².


Impossible il doit rédiger un hors série spécial jeu de plateau de 150 pages.

----------


## vectra

Juste pour info, les 5 jeux jeux nominés pour le titre de meilleur jeu PC 2019 chez IGN:
https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/12...-pc-games-2019

Donc, y'a bien une liste VR séparée, mais aussi bien un titre VR parmi les titres PC.
Alors après, IGN, ça vaut ce que ça vaut. Mais je me permets de le poster quand-même, parce qu'à entendre la rédaction parler de VR, je suppose qu'ils ne connaissent aucun des jeux de cette liste - même de nom.

----------


## serkal

-La VR, c'est un peu comme Stadia et Star Citizen non ? ça a l'air sympa, mais de prêt ça coûte cher pour ce que c'est?

Très bonne émission, ça devient une habitude, c'est trop con.

C'est fou comme vous vous améliorez, c'est inacceptable.

Et Kahn qui passe redac'chef, c'est un scandale.


Autant dire merci.

----------


## vectra

> -La VR, c'est un peu comme Stadia et Star Citizen non ? ça a l'air sympa, mais de prêt ça coûte cher pour ce que c'est?


Une bonne accroche pour une chanson de Didier Super, je dirais...

----------


## yoZe

Bonjour les canards,
plus de nouvelle de l'émission depuis un long moment...Mais que ce passe-t-il  ?

----------


## Elroukino

Pas d'émission, mais il y a cette petite perle qui est sortie sur la chaîne hier...

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Mais que ce passe-t-il  ?


les fêtes et des changements de locaux

----------


## olih

Et d'après Kahn sur le stream d'hier soir, va falloir attendre encore un peu car ils n'ont toujours pas le net dans leurs nouveaux locaux.

----------


## Zodex

> Pas d'émission, mais il y a cette petite perle qui est sortie sur la chaîne hier...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joU1JX93_io


C'est passé dans une des émissions il a plusieurs mois à la base, mais c'est vrai que c'est tout à fait approprié de le ressortir !  ::): 
Par contre, je crois que le pseudo de Carlos Ghosn sur YT c'est Htintin85.  ::ninja::

----------

